# Muskies Inc members



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

All chapters are encouraged to participate. Camping and Fishing weekend . No entry fee


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

We will have a free door prize raffle. We will also have tickets for our spring fundraiser trip raffle. Which will be drawn at the Challunge


SCOTSMAN POINT RESORT TRIP RAFFLE

ONTARIO CANADA

MUSKIE FISHING TRIP TO BUCKHORN LAKE

IN THE KAWARTHA LAKES REGION OF ONTARIO

5 NIGHTS ACCOMMODATION

IN A 3 BEDROOM HOUSEKEEPING COTTAGE

SUNDAY TO FRIDAY, SPRING AND FALL 2008

AT SCOTSMAN POINT RESORT


Above package includes dockage and launching for up to 3 boats
Our new docks have power along the walkways

Lund boats and 2008 Mercury motors are available at an extra cost

Buckhorn Lake is one of the famous TRI LAKES which are
Buckhorn, Pigeon and Chemong

These lakes are well known for their great Muskie fishing.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's a pic of Jims 49 from out tournament a few weeks back. Come join us this coming weekend ! Top trophy lake, camping, food and lot's of muskie fishing !


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Only a few days till the muskie hoedown ! .. yeah I'm anxious... I dont get out as much as I'd like.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Muskie Guy,
How'd this turn out? Biggest fish?
Never fished Salt Fork- may look into it....


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

2 - 44 inchers were the biggest. then it went from 39's down. fishing was tough but they were being caught. I think we has 45 people and Sherm from the Cleveland chapter won the Scotsman point trip raffle. The constant fronts kept the fishing down. It was sunny then wind then rain then repeat. But the cookout went well... I highly reccomend Saltfork. Has a good population of trophy fish


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Here is the winner


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks! Looks like Salt Fork is a letter better suited to handle all family members; beach, basketball courts- at least the ones that don't fish!
Is it similar to depths, style of Leesville? Looks similar to Leesville map wise...


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have to tell ya they have the neatest cleanest campground I've been to ... everything is well manicured and mowed.. and the showers and restrooms are clean... I give it 5 stars


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh and did I mention trophy muskie fishing ?:B


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah the structure is like a typical Ohio lake




MuskieMan35 said:


> Thanks! Looks like Salt Fork is a letter better suited to handle all family members; beach, basketball courts- at least the ones that don't fish!
> Is it similar to depths, style of Leesville? Looks similar to Leesville map wise...


----------

